# Oberstdorf Marathon - bitte um Tip's



## X-Caliber (6. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


vor Rund 4 Jahren bin ich das letzte Mal beim Oberstdorf Feneberg Marathon gestartet, leider ist meine Erinnerung etwas verblasst und ich würde gern ein paar Tips, Eindrück oder Referenzzeiten bekommen.
Ich will die kleine Runde mit etwas mehr als 65 km dieses Jahr fahren.
Ich war die letzten 3 Jahre bei keinen Marathon mehr dabei und hab bis jetzt erst wieder rund 1000 km auf dem Bike trainiert, verfüge aber über eine gute Grundkondition...
Achja und wenn jemand noch eine gute Unterkunft kennt darf er sie hier auch gerne Empfehlen.

Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hero1958 (7. August 2008)

Gucksdu hier....

Thread Oberstdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (7. August 2008)

hmm also ich würde am Start erst mal voll reintreten. So in der Mitte des Marathons richtig hart treten und den bergrauf reidrücke was rausgeht. Bergab dann Vollgas. richtung Ziel wieder voll reintreten. Klingt nach einer sehr sehr komplizierten Taktik...


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. August 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer sehr sehr komplizierten Taktik...



gefällt mir aber gut die taktik... ok... etwas kompliziert, aber man kann sich das ja auch aufschreiben und auf den lenker kleben... neben das höhenprofil...und das möglichst richtig rum montieren...

joe


----------



## X-Caliber (7. August 2008)

Mensch, Du bist ja ein echter Insider !
Danke für deinen Tip-damit werd ich es bestimmt schaffen


----------



## h3!kO (8. August 2008)

ein echter Kerl dank Chappi  ........




X-Caliber schrieb:


> Mensch, Du bist ja ein echter Insider !
> Danke für deinen Tip-damit werd ich es bestimmt schaffen


----------



## Stucka (8. August 2008)

Oberstdorf lohnt sich immer! Dieses Jahr gibt es neue Strecken, die kleine Runde heißt dieses Jahr Hobbyrunde und die Marathon-Strecke wurde geändert - nix mehr Kleinwalsertal. Start/Zielbereich ist seit letztem Jahr auch neu. Unterkunft würd ich außerhalb Oberstdorf nehmen, nicht so teuer. Guter Tipp ist das Gasthaus Anno 1898 in Sonthofen, der Wirt (Geisti) ist cool, Zimmer günstig, Futter super. Kannst du am nächsten Tag entspannt die 15km noch Odorf fahren. Streckenplan und Anmeldung ist mittlerweile online. Odorf ist 14 Tage nach Oberammergau MTB, das ist auch ein Kracher.
Schau auch mal unter www.radsport-sonthofen.de, ist auch ganz interessant.


----------



## Reignman (16. August 2008)

leider ist bei mir das Höhenprofil auf der Internetseite nicht verfügbar.
oder geht es bei euch?


----------



## Stucka (16. August 2008)

Reignman, das dauert bei den Oberstdorfer immer etwas sehr viel länger, bis alles online steht, aber das Höhenprofil ist drin, hab ich mir letztens erst angeschaut, Gruß STucka


----------



## Reignman (17. August 2008)

ich kann leider immer noch nicht darauf zurückgreifen.
wieviel hm haben nun die Strecken?


----------



## rboncube (18. August 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht?????
Wieviel HM hat denn die Langstrecke?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (18. August 2008)

war schon mal drauf und hat mich etwas enttäuscht. Ging nicht nach Riezlern runter. Irgendwie wars ein Geeiere bis zum Anstieg Fellhorn. Hier wieder die Taktik--> Voll antreten.
Vom Fellhorn runter nach Oberstdorf.

Vielleicht wird wieder an der Strecke gebastelt.


----------



## thory (18. August 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> gefällt mir aber gut die taktik...



hat tretschwein Dir auch verraten was man schlucken zw spritzen muss, um diese Taktik durchzustehen?


----------



## Reignman (18. August 2008)

erstmal Wampe abtrainieren, dann klappts auch mit der Taktik


----------



## Härtner (18. August 2008)

Statt Camelback die Blutkonserve

Nächstes jahr wenn ich das Auto hab bin ich auch dabei

Etwas weiter weg 

In Vorderburg Familie Herz  Günstig und top Frühstück. Das Gasthaus Zum H..... ist nicht zu empfehlen


lg chris


----------



## rboncube (18. August 2008)

Hab heute Post aus Oberstdorf bekommen.
Marathon 2200HM
Hobby 800HM

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Marlstein (19. August 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

freu mich schon auf Oberstdorf - dieses Jahr muss eine Top 5 Platzierung her. Also Tretschwein, kannst dich bei mir anhängen 

War immer ein schöner Marathon, ausser dass da ziemlich viele Spaziergänger im Weg sind. Da gehts ab und zu schon knapp her. 

Waren früher nicht mehr Höhenmeter zu bewältigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (19. August 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> freu mich schon auf Oberstdorf - dieses Jahr muss eine Top 5 Platzierung her. Also Tretschwein, kannst dich bei mir anhängen
> 
> ...




Da war ja auch die Strecke länger, ging über die Kanzelwand ins Kleinwalsertal. Bin mir nicht sicher, waren damals nicht ganz 3000hm.
Platz 5,da hast dir aber was vorgenommen. Viel Glück. Ich hoffe unter das erste Viertel des Teilnehmerfeldes zu kommen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. August 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> freu mich schon auf Oberstdorf - dieses Jahr muss eine Top 5 Platzierung her. Also Tretschwein, kannst dich bei mir anhängen




Du ich fahre vorher schon an 4 Wochenenden in Folge einen Marathon. Denke da geht dann nix mehr.
Kenn mer uns? URC Ötztal? Pfeishütte?


----------



## Marlstein (20. August 2008)

Glaube nicht, dass wir uns kennen. Gesehen haben wir uns auf jeden Fall. Letztes Jahr hats bei der verkürzten Runde in Oberstdorf nur für Platz 12 gereicht. War noch ein wenig zu schwach für eine bessere Platzierung - aber in meinem 4. Jahr auf dem Bike möchte ich schon weider vor.

Komm aus Tirol und aus dem Ötztal, hab aber mit dem URC nix zu tun. bin bei folgendem Nachwuchsteam Trainer http://www.hpb-teamhaiming.at und fahr halt auch ein paar Rennen. 

Wer bist du?


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2008)

kann mir mal einer erklären, warum oberstdorf noch toll sein soll?

1. hoher asphaltanteil
2. interessante bergabstücke müssen geschoben werden
3. die neue streckenführung ist im oberen teil auch wieder nur asphalt bergab

normalerweise kann man mit einem crosser und starrgabel mitfahren. mit mtb-sport hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. August 2008)

kann ich dir auch nicht erklären....und ich weis deswegen auch nicht ob ich nicht was besseres vorhabe.


----------



## Alex_1976 (20. August 2008)

hm, das wäre die 2. Option nach Oberammergau geworden ...
Klingt nach Hardtail Strecke 
Werds aber trotzdem mal ins Auge fassen zum Erfahrung sammeln, da ich bisher nur den Fürst Fugger Cup mitgefahren bin im MTB-Bereich.


----------



## rboncube (20. August 2008)

Alex_1976 schrieb:


> hm, das wäre die 2. Option nach Oberammergau geworden ...
> Klingt nach Hardtail Strecke
> Werds aber trotzdem mal ins Auge fassen zum Erfahrung sammeln, da ich bisher nur den Fürst Fugger Cup mitgefahren bin im MTB-Bereich.




Ammergau ist auf jeden Fall schöner. Der lohnt sich wirklich. Fahre Oberstdorf auch nur weil ich zu der Zeit ein paar Tage Urlaub dort mache.
Gibts den Fugger Cup heuer wieder? Wäre in meiner Nähe. Habe bei der Erstauflage leider den Anmeldetermin verpennt und keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2008)

dann bin ich zumindest beruhigt, dass ich nicht allein da stehe. ich fahr definitiv nicht mehr mit. es gibt sehr interessante strecken im allgäu, die aber völlig außer acht gelassen werden. schade eigentlich.


----------



## Alex_1976 (20. August 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Gibts den Fugger Cup heuer wieder?



Leider seitdem nichts mehr gehört, ausser dass es wohl Probleme mit dem Walbesitzer gab. Sehr schade, auch direkt bei mir ums Eck (Königsbrunn).


----------



## Reignman (20. August 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer erklären, warum oberstdorf noch toll sein soll?
> 
> 1. hoher asphaltanteil
> 2. interessante bergabstücke müssen geschoben werden
> ...



woher hast du die ganzen Infos?



speedy_j schrieb:


> dann bin ich zumindest beruhigt, dass ich nicht allein da stehe. ich fahr definitiv nicht mehr mit. es gibt sehr interessante strecken im allgäu, die aber völlig außer acht gelassen werden. schade eigentlich.



und die wären? mal abgesehen von Pfronten.
leider sind im Allgäu viele Strecken asphaltiert, liegt u.a an der Bodenbeschaffenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (20. August 2008)

Alex_1976 schrieb:


> hm, das wäre die 2. Option nach Oberammergau geworden ...
> Klingt nach Hardtail Strecke
> Werds aber trotzdem mal ins Auge fassen zum Erfahrung sammeln, da ich bisher nur den Fürst Fugger Cup mitgefahren bin im MTB-Bereich.



naja der Fugger Cup war ja eher "ganz nett". 

Also ich würde ein Hardtail wählen. Es geht ne Zeit am Bach entlang. Da wäre ein Fully sicher schnell. Allerdings hast am Ende den Asphalt Anstieg zum Fellhorn. 
Wenn du dort angreifen willst, ist das Hardtail besser.

ansonsten einfach fully blockieren.

ICh weis nix vom Gehl und daher wirds auch keinen Cup geben.


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> woher hast du die ganzen Infos?



ich bin letztes jahr einen teil mitgefahren und hab mir die neue streckenführung auf landkarten angeschaut. des weiteren kenn ich mich in der gegend ein wenig aus.




Reignman schrieb:


> und die wären? mal abgesehen von Pfronten.
> leider sind im Allgäu viele Strecken asphaltiert, liegt u.a an der Bodenbeschaffenheit



kein marathon im speziellen, sondern einfach mal eine andere wegführung durchdenken. ist sicher nicht so einfach, da die naturschützer wieder was dagegen haben werden aber das allgäu möchte ja so radfreundlich wie möglich sein. da wäre eine veranstaltung im jahr schon mal drin.


weiß jemand, warum das kleinwalsertal dieses jahr nicht mehr dabei ist? die treten nicht mal mehr als sponsor in erscheinung.


----------



## Reignman (20. August 2008)

ich vermute mal, dass der Grund für die Streckenänderung u.a. die Grundstückseigentümer sind.  War ja im Vorfeld schon das Problem, wurde vom Veranstalter darauf hingewiesen, dass man die Strecke im Vorfeld nicht abfahren darf weil teils Privatgrund.
ist leider oft ein Problem, Oberammergau ist auch nur am Renntag für MTB-ler freigegeben.


----------



## Stucka (20. August 2008)

irgendwie habt ihr schon recht - Oberstdorf war mal richtig gut, wird aber leider immer liebloser vorbereitet. In O´dorf gibts halt auch wirklich extreme Schwierigkeiten mit der Streckenführung, weil da immer Eigentümer querschießen. Ich fahr jetzt das 5. Jahr mit, jedes Jahr wurde die Strecke irgendwie geändert - teils aus o.a. Grund, teils wegen Schnee. Das Problem ist, das O´dorf erst gefahren werden darf, wenn die Viecher (Kühe) wieder im Tal sind. Das ist dann einfach sackspät im Jahr und in der Saison. Zudem werden die Gegenleistungen für die doch recht stolze Startgebühr immer weniger. ES gab mal ein Trikot oder eine Weste, vor zwei Jahren gabs nix außer ein paar Powerbar, letztes Jahr einen Trinkbelt (!). Aber - die Strecke hat trotz Asphalt etc. schon noch knackige Anteile. Die Abfahrt über die Kanzelwand vermisse ich nicht - bei entsprechendem Wetter jede Menge Wanderer, zudem ist der Weg hoch mittlerweile Anti-MtB ausgebaut worden. Die Abfahrt über die Schlappold ist zwar Ashpalt aber ok. Die einzige Passage die wirklich voll nervt,ist die lange SChiebepassage ab der Seealpe. Die Kollegen, die man bei der Auffahrt stehen gelassen hat, sind dann meist in der Warteschlange bei der Schiebepassage wieder direkt hinter einem. Es ist so wie es ist, melden und mitfahren oder halt nicht. Der Marathon ist nach Auerberg, Tegernsee, Pfronten und Oberammergau hier der Saisonabschluss, danach geht meist nicht mehr allzuviel, da es dann doch oft rapide mit Schnee los geht. Die Teilnehmerzahlen in O´dorf stagnieren seit Jahren, woanderst boomen sie. Müsste dem Veranstalter zu denken geben. Aber - Sonthofen (15 km nördlich) von O´dorf rüstet im Bereich Radsport gewaltig auf! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da über kurz oder lang DER MTB-Marathon im Allgäu aufgebaut werden würde. Auch so ist die Region für MTB und RR voll der Hit, noch nicht so überlaufen wie andere Regionen und mindestens ebenso geile Routen wie Tirol oder Oberbayern. Zudem idealer STartpunkt für AlpenX!


----------



## Härtner (20. August 2008)

Muss da meinem Vorredner recht geben. ist eigentlich ne super Region für alle Spaten


----------



## Reignman (20. August 2008)

kenne nur den ganzen Käse um Immenstadt, viel asphaltiert u.a. wegen der Nagelfluhkette und der Bodenbeschaffenheit und einige Bike Verbote....


----------



## Stucka (20. August 2008)

Reignman, dann fahr mal Grüntengebiet, Großer Wald etc., da sind super Strecken, genauso Hindelang, Hintersteiner Tal usw. usw.. Also ich orgle hier ja fast täglich umeinander - wo bitte sind denn hier Bike-Verbote?? Momentan ist aber hier wirklich Mode, jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden schönen Forst- oder Alpweg zu asphaltieren - aus Sicht der Nutzer (Alpbetreiber etc.) und aufgrund von jeder Menge Kohle von der EU sicher gewünscht - der Bikespass lässt halt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Aber es gibt wirklich jede Menge Alternativen hier und direkt in der Nachbarschaft im Tannheimer Tal/Tirol... allererste Sahne


----------



## Reignman (27. August 2008)

Stucka schrieb:


> Reignman, dann fahr mal Grüntengebiet, Großer Wald etc., da sind super Strecken, genauso Hindelang, Hintersteiner Tal usw. usw.. Also ich orgle hier ja fast täglich umeinander - wo bitte sind denn hier Bike-Verbote?? Momentan ist aber hier wirklich Mode, jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden schönen Forst- oder Alpweg zu asphaltieren - aus Sicht der Nutzer (Alpbetreiber etc.) und aufgrund von jeder Menge Kohle von der EU sicher gewünscht - der Bikespass lässt halt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Aber es gibt wirklich jede Menge Alternativen hier und direkt in der Nachbarschaft im Tannheimer Tal/Tirol... allererste Sahne



meinte mehr das Gebiet Immenstadt, Nagelfluhkette.
aber Danke für die Tipps.

habe den Veranstalter kontaktiert, und er hat die Vermutungen hier bestätigt. kurze Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Punke:

der Marathon finder erst so spät statt wegen den Alpzeiten, ansonsten zu viele Kühe/Gatter auf der Rennstrecke - > zu hohe Gefahr

die Schiebepassagen kommen wegen Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit den Grundeigentümer zu stande (Fellhorngebiet)

durch die neue Streckenführung ist man variabler, wenn bsp. ein Wintereinbruch kommen sollte, kann man kurzfristig die Strecke "weiter nach unten" verlagern.

weiter wird überlegt, ab 2009  eine 3  Streckenführung (mittelstrecke) einzubauen.


----------

